# My mom is suffering from a mental breakdown...



## Gaisuto (Jan 9, 2008)

Ever since my dad passed away back in September, we've been in deep shit when it comes to money. My mom has never been good with bills, she's barely been paying them off with her money from her work. I don't understand the exact situation, but I'm pretty sure the amount she had to pay in bills each month was slightly higher than what she earned from her job so we had a bit of layaway here. Stacked onto that are apparent Dad-kept secrets that in the long run have fucked us over, again I'm completely out of the loop.

Our water is being shut off tomorrow, our electricity soon enough. We have practically no food. We will have nothing at all until the end of this month. We can't go that long without water or electricity. We have nowhere else to go. We've asked for help from so many people, and they've all said no. Hell we got an old Pastor of ours to say yes, but he never delivered.

I don't know what the fuck we need to do, I am always kept out of the damn loop. We have no money at all, my brother giving my family a hard time isn't helping either. I've tried to think how to help but I can't fucking do it...I'm about to break down as badly as my mom is...I really don't know what the fuck to do. Can anyone here seriously give any possible ideas or solutions?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 9, 2008)

That's so awful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I really don't know what to say or do. And for all those who reply to this topic, keep it civil, this man is in crisis.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 9, 2008)

im sorry gaisuto my dad died when i was 12 i know its hard i wish i could help if i had cash i would seriously send it to you :-(


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 9, 2008)

And right now my mom's freaking out, crying her eyes out. She's afraid she's going to get another heart attack from this. And judging from what caused the last two, I'm expecting it to happen, which is just going to make the situation worse.


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 9, 2008)

Woah, Gaituso, that sucks. I hope everything fixes up and goes well with your family.


----------



## iritegood (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't know what to say, but I think I'm speaking for the GBAtemp community when I say if there's anything we can help with.. just ask. Maybe you could set up a paypal account? I'm sure there are some generous GBAtempers willing to help out in your situation.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 10, 2008)

how old are you gaisuto ? are you working ? 

might have to sell some stuff you got :-( 

when i was straped for cash i had to sell my ps1 collection for wayyy less then it was worth :-(


----------



## anime_junkie (Jan 10, 2008)

Jeez, man. That sucks.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> how old are you gaisuto ? are you working ?
> 
> might have to sell some stuff you got :-(
> 
> when i was straped for cash i had to sell my ps1 collection for wayyy less then it was worth :-(


There hasn't been any location I can reach hiring in months. And even if I suddenly could get the job, it wouldn't help as early as we need it. And I really have nothing I can tell at this point that will actually be worth a damn.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 10, 2008)

wow...........................................................................im at loss for words...........................................................................
.............


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 10, 2008)

Get her to contact Social Services. When my wife left, I was virtually penniless, and Social Services pulled me and my boys out of a giant bind.

It involves standing in lines, and filling out forms, and quite frankly, humbling yourself, but just the going and talking to someone there can help to start re-tying all the loose ends that happen after a crisis.

I thank my lucky stars that we have some sort of safety net in America, however imperfect and bureaucratic it may be. She should find out where the offices are in your town and be there bright and early. It may not pull you completely out, but there comes a time when every little bit helps. At worst, it encourages you to tally up your assets, and find out where you really stand financially.


----------



## PikaPika (Jan 10, 2008)

I would contribute to a Paypal donation if there was one. It wouldn't be much, but it would be something.


----------



## Taras (Jan 10, 2008)

Try a food bank.

Florida, right?

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22food+bank%22+florida

Catholic charities too:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22ca...rity%22+florida


----------



## Jhongerkong (Jan 10, 2008)

I was disgustingly strapped for cash when I started living by myself. Ended up selling most of my gaming stuff. NES, SNES, one of my N64s, etc. Plus I had a shitload of rare games. Sorry to say this, but try selling some gaming gear.


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 10, 2008)

Yeah dude, as much as people don't want to do it, go to Social Services, get food stamps and welfare. It will all work out in the long run man, i feel really sorry for you. I hope everything works out.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 10, 2008)

Do you have a PayPal account?


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> Get her to contact Social Services. When my wife left, I was virtually penniless, and Social Services pulled me and my boys out of a giant bind.
> 
> It involves standing in lines, and filling out forms, and quite frankly, humbling yourself, but just the going and talking to someone there can help to start re-tying all the loose ends that happen after a crisis.
> 
> ...


I think so...I'm going to be blunt. We do need money and we'd take help from anyone we can. But asking people I only know of online for help is going to be an extremely desperation move...


----------



## Westside (Jan 10, 2008)

Hmm...  you could probably search the Public Services websites of America they should ask you for a location and give you the nearest office for questions and applications.  I know several friends who were on welfare, it was extremely easy, they take you through the steps.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> I don't know what the fuck we need to do, I am always kept out of the damn loop.



I would say it's about time get back in the loop, considering the deep shit your in. Just not knowing what the hell is going on would drive me off the edge


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jan 9 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what the fuck we need to do, I am always kept out of the damn loop.
> ...


I've been trying. In all honesty, I have a hard time understanding people. If I'm asked to do what seems like a simple task, I have to double/triple check to make sure I'm doing it right or I heard it right. I've had this problem for a majority of my life, so when she tells me information like this I mix details up or I forget them. I've heard the story about two times so far and this is the most I've figured out.

One thing I know is that if we can just survive to the end of the month, it will be smooth sailing from there. Lots of unnecessary crap going to get cut. Thing is doing all that won't do us good now...we just need like a couple hundred to last until the end of January and we are gold...I think.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Jan 9 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jan 9 2008 said:
> ...



Can she declare bankrupcy?
I heard of a friend of my aunt that was unable to pay anything anymore and he did, well, now he has no credit but at least no debts either. I really don't know how it works.
Apart from that maybe you can start helping her organizing the debts and cut non-essential services (like the Internet). Do you work?, maybe you can get another part time thing, now is the time to swallow the pride as blunt as it may sound.
In any case, I wish you and your family the best, I know you can do it. This experience will make you and your mom closer and stronger.
Besides that, you have the community support. Chin up, be positive and focus on what you can do, not on what you don't want.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jan 9 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Jan 9 2008 said:
> ...


I've been looking for a job for a while. I can't drive, I'm too petrified to learn. All the places I can walk to aren't hiring, I've checked. And even if I could I couldn't get the money in time.

We are planning on cutting a lot of unneeded shit, that's why I said after we get out of this month we will be set. But for now, we are in trouble, we can't reverse what we've used already...and we don't have community support. That's the main reason why my mom's upset. Everybody that she thought of as a friend has ignored her during all of this. Even the Catholic Church she was apart of have mysteriously disappeared.


----------



## Foie (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your troubles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Let us know your PayPal account, I'm sure some people would be willing to donate some money, myself included.


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 10, 2008)

Do you have any relatives that you can do some jobs for, for a little cash? It sounds a little rediculous but when my brother was almost bankrupt he did some house work and my mom paid him $100 and he paid some of his bills with it and he started doing good again. Ask some neighbors if you can do some house work or something?

Also,
If your in a place where it snows you can shovel driveways, my friends makes at least $70 a day when it snows.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(neschn @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> Do you have any relatives that you can do some jobs for, for a little cash? It sounds a little rediculous but when my brother was almost bankrupt he did some house work and my mom paid him $100 and he paid some of his bills with it and he started doing good again. Ask some neighbors if you can do some house work or something?
> 
> Also,
> If your in a place where it snows you can shovel driveways, my friends makes at least $70 a day when it snows.


Florida lol. Also no, our family has seemingly been exiled from all of our other family members. I don't know what the hell happened, but my mom built up bad blood with everybody. Besides, we don't have any nearby family members. The closest is back in Virginia Beach.

And again as I said before. If things get that desperate I'll maybe take the PayPal idea up, but that is an extremely desperation move. That is the absolute last thing I want to do, asking people I don't even know for money aid...We just need like 200-300 to get through...


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear that man, If I had a paypal account I would donate to you. But im only 15, but thats horrible man. I thoughts go out to man. I hope you can make it through.


----------



## User200 (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> QUOTE(neschn @ Jan 9 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have any relatives that you can do some jobs for, for a little cash? It sounds a little rediculous but when my brother was almost bankrupt he did some house work and my mom paid him $100 and he paid some of his bills with it and he started doing good again. Ask some neighbors if you can do some house work or something?
> ...



you should set up the PayPal account none the less and if or when the time comes that you have to ask for help i'm sure some people are more then willing to help out. better safe then sorry. I'm sorry for the situation that has happen to you.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jan 10, 2008)

Hope everything works out for you.

My mother and I have been dealing with anxiety/panic attacks for years and years and I know what it's like to feel as if you have nowhere to turn.

Money issues were the cause of our trauma as well and as my mother worried, it made me worry as well.  Eventually, all of the stress led to my panic disorder.  Don't let this stress you out.  Things may seem bleak, but trust me, they will work out in the end.  I'm saying this from experience so I know exactly how you feel right now.

We're here for you no matter what so if you need anything including opening a Paypal Account for donations, I will be one of the first one's in line to help you out.


----------



## amptor (Jan 10, 2008)

yup there's welfare systems, they pay more on the coastal states than inland so you're in luck.  also if you're graduating high school you can get grants and loans for college then u can get a degree and get a job that way too.  also can work at supermarkets or coffee shops, there's lots of young people doing that and going to school at the same time.


----------



## cubin' (Jan 10, 2008)

^ good advice neschn. you could also sell a few things. if you keep searching and bugging shops/supermarkets etc. you'll get a job eventually. you really have to throw yourself out there and get noticed, let them know your situation..it will help a fair bit. You need to get a job to help support your family by the sounds of things. 

Horrible situation to be in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your mother really need to go to the doctor, she sounds like she's about to snap and the doctor will be able to write a script for something that will help her out in the short term. It sounds like she badly needs to go see a doc IMO. 

About the heart attacks - did she go see a good doctor afterwards and get tests done? like an EKG? Sometimes shitty doctors can misdiagnose anxiety attacks as heart attacks because they feel exactly the same to the person that gets them. 

I'm not sure if your family is used to having lots of money and are just adjusting badly or if you've always had a fairly low income. You might need to help budget, cut back on lots of stuff (takeaway, internet, mobile phones etc.) Does your mum own your house or do you rent? 

Have you got someone to talk to about how you feel about losing your Dad? Not just gbatemp but someone you can talk to face to face. A councilor or psychologist might be a good option, it really does help to talk about it.  

Sorry to hear about what's happening dude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just remember that you'll get through it and become stronger because of it.


edit: Have you got a computer, DS, xbox360, wii? with games? sell some of the stuff you don't use anymore if it's so tight with money.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(Shiro786 @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> I don't know about US (lived there when I didn't have brains), but over here in Canada we can get loans from banks and stuff. Especially since your situation is such a critical one, i'm pretty sure they can do that. I highly suggest if you can drive to go even 2 hours away from your house (my dad works 3 hours away from our house, and he's like 63 or something. He's a diabetic patient and is dying, sad to say.) Because it's only 200-300 I wouldn't go to social services yet. Try talking to your mom, don't let her feel isolated and put the burden on herself, talk to each other, especially because she might not have anyone else. I don't know how old your brother is, but he sounds younger than you. Try knocking some sense into him, and tell him this situation is serious, and that his co-operation and adhere to whatever rules you can set for him. Take command and try to be the man of the house.
> 
> 
> I feel for you dude. I was/am getting into that same situation. I hope for the best, and that you can get out of this situation as soon as possible.
> ...


My mom knows I'm trying to help and she is starting to feel more relieved. I'm helping a lot more then I'd ever expect to. And my brother is a 20 year old jackass who moved out to New Jersey and still insists he's man of the house. I've ranted about him here in the past...

Never thought of the simple bank loan idea. I'm sure my mom's thought of that but I'll run it by her just as a precaution...


----------



## kikuchiyo (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Jan 10 2008 said:


> I thank my lucky stars that we have some sort of safety net in America, however imperfect and bureaucratic it may be.



I wonder if you'd say this if you lived in a country that actually cared about its poor (yeah, it's time to learn Dutch).


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 10, 2008)

Well I knew it wouldn't be that easy. She did think of the Bank idea and said they wouldn't do it because of credit. And I did pitch the idea of the PayPal thing with you guys helping...she started tearing up, then just nodded and said "Okay."

She didn't outright say it, but she's probably thinking the same thing I am - "I can't believe we might have to stoop this low..."


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 10, 2008)

I would donate to, but no paypal


----------



## Mewgia (Jan 10, 2008)

If you really need to drive I would suggest facing your fears and learning how to. Even though it won't get you money within the month, it sounds to me like you'll need extra money if you're going to get anything like the internet (OR BRAWL O any time soon.

I know it probably sounds ridiculous, but maybe you could start doing those "take samples, get money" dealies? Where you do an offer, then refer a few people to the site where they do an offer, and once you get the set amount of people you get money mailed/transferred to you.
anything4free.com is the main forum for that sort of stuff. I haven't finished anything like that yet (It's hard to find stuff that doesn't require a credit card, don't have a credit card) but others have said that it works.

and the paypal thing is a good idea too.


----------



## MC DUI (Jan 10, 2008)

Not to be rude Gaisuto but how are you on the internet?
Are you paying for a connection?

If so then that should be one of the things that you should cut first, it's completely unnecessary especially when you can't afford food.

Prioritisation is the first thing that should be looked at in a situation like this, go through all your expenses for the month and complete a budget, then everything that isn't an absolute need has to be gotten rid of.

How old are you? If you are not working see if you can go and get some assistance from the welfare agency. Here in Australia kids who study and don't work can get a payment fortnightly depending on what their parent's earn, and since your mum doesn't seem to be earning a great deal you could probably qualify for some assistance.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> If you really need to drive I would suggest facing your fears and learning how to. Even though it won't get you money within the month, it sounds to me like you'll need extra money if you're going to get anything like the internet (OR BRAWL O any time soon.
> 
> I know it probably sounds ridiculous, but maybe you could start doing those "take samples, get money" dealies? Where you do an offer, then refer a few people to the site where they do an offer, and once you get the set amount of people you get money mailed/transferred to you.
> anything4free.com is the main forum for that sort of stuff. I haven't finished anything like that yet (It's hard to find stuff that doesn't require a credit card, don't have a credit card) but others have said that it works.
> ...


We have cut/going to cut everything that is unnecessary. And with the way me and my mom live, going without internet isn't an option. With all the other cuts we're making, we will be saving atleast $300 a month, and that will work wonders for us. Moving back to the old house saves us $200 more per month as well.


----------



## MC DUI (Jan 10, 2008)

I still really recommend sitting down with your mum and doing a budget together. Without one you will always end up right back in this situation.

Also unless your mum's work revolves around the internet I fail to see how it is a necessary expense, food should come first IMO.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> I still really recommend sitting down with your mum and doing a budget together. Without one you will always end up right back in this situation.
> 
> Also unless your mum's work revolves around the internet I fail to see how it is a necessary expense, food should come first IMO.


The $500 in savings each month by moving to the old house will work wonders. We did think this budget thing out. And we can't cut the internet because they're practically all we do around the house. Call us what you want but we'd go crazy without it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do want to clarify, after January we will be set in stone and this will most likely never happen again. This freak out and paranoia is for this month only.


----------



## Beware (Jan 10, 2008)

I wouldn't call it stooping.  We're all your friends here.

I know exactly what you're going through.  My father left when I was seven and we've been living with my grandmother since I was three (the bastard never pays child support), so my grandmother has been supporting my mom, my sisters, and me.  Lately my aunt has been having issues.  She got fired, my uncle got fired and now they are trying to support their two kids.  Phones turned off, electricity getting there.  Normally my Nana would help, but she's been trying to keep us afloat.  My other aunt was having some issues too, but those have started to work themselves out.

Everyone has endured hardships and if they had known at that time that there was a huge community of people with kind hearts willing to help out people in need, I know it would give them hope, if nothing else.  That's all you can do in this situation: hope.  Hope and keep the faith (not necessarily in a god, but in the kindness of the human spirit).  People willing to help those less fortunate.

I don't have much, but anything I do have, you are welcome to.  I only have like $1.50 in my Paypal, but you're welcome to it.  If things get really tight, I am more than willing to send food.  My family doesn't spend much time together, so we have loads of pasta and Mac & Cheese.  It's not right that I have that while you suffer.  Just ask and I will help in anyway I possibly can.  I understand what it's like.

Please don't hesitate to ask.  Just be thankful for what you have.  You and your mom have each other.  Your brother may be a jackass, but he DOES care.  People just react differently to crisis like this, don't judge.  You have plenty of people here willing to help.  Most of all, you have love in your life.  I don't know if it's as important to other people, but that is one of the most important things to me.  To know you can make a difference in at least one persons life, I think that makes everything worth it.  All the hardships and sadness we must endure are all worth it to be able to make that one person smile.  It's times like these that really make the good times worth while.

I wish you all the best.  Please, please don't hesitate to ask for anything, ANYTHING at all.  We all love you, man.  Best wishes.



EDIT:





QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> QUOTE(MC DUI @ Jan 9 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I still really recommend sitting down with your mum and doing a budget together. Without one you will always end up right back in this situation.
> ...


Oh.  Well it seems things have settled themselves out.  Seems like you've figured a lot out already.  I still stand by everything I said though.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 10, 2008)

I wouldn't say things have worked themselves out. The original freak out was about this month and it's still going on. Our water is still being cut off tomorrow at 10am.

And after reading that, you have no idea how appreciative I am of that...this month is going to be hard as hell. We should be okay without help from people here, I still want to try and play out every single option before this...

And for the record, my brother is a jackass, as well as a hypocrite. If Sean was actually here with us, he wouldn't be caring for us, he'd be criticizing my mom even more than people already are.


----------



## Westside (Jan 10, 2008)

Not to sound rude, but when the shit hits the fan, it's always good to toughen up.  I've got buddies who spend 4 hours a day on transportation to work, and on top of that they work 12 hours in a very hellish factory.  They do this to pay the rent here.  If you show your mother your maturity, such as willingness to learn how to drive and willingness to work under any circumstances to help out financially, then that will most definitely ease her rather than feeling fault for herself.  After you get through the tough times and make up some savings you can always start looking for a better life.  My father came to Canada from Uzbekistan with $100USD in his pocket at the age of 40 and to this day he is working his ass off to fight for a better life.  Infact, he can relate to you in some ways, he is a truck driver right now, and he sucks at driving, he was ticketed many times for driving incompetency as a truck driver, such as going into truck free lanes incompetency in air brakes and such.  Truck driving is the only thing he could do that could pay for our family bills, since his Masters for Psychology from Russia is completely useless in here.  He never ever gave up, because there is a family that is depended on him.  Toughening up in the real world is not easy, but it is necessary.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 10, 2008)

I know what you mean. I have a huge confidence problem stacked among my understanding one. I'm finally going to start taking classes at the Community College nearby as soon as the money situation is sorted out and get on with my life, and start a real career.

I'm looking forward to getting out of this month...


----------



## cubin' (Jan 10, 2008)

Good post westside.

You say you're only gonna have these problems for a few more weeks Gaisuto? Just go next door and use their shower or use a friends. Fill up some big buckets of water and use it to drink from. 

I think the whole paypal thing is a nice idea but you could probably instead donate that money to a charity and help save a few young peoples lives that don't have enough food to survive and just lost both of their parents. I know you said you'll consider the paypal thing as a last resort and that's respectable. But it won't kill you to rough it out for a few weeks. Just look after your Mum, I'm sure you would anyway.

(I don't mean any disrespect by mentioning the starving children thing just trying to put things in perspective)


Confidence problems really suck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've got a few friends like that and I've heard how paralyzing it can be. Please consider going to a psychologist or therapist when you've got a bit of money. They'll be able to help you heaps! Confidence is something you can gain, even if it isn't easy. It's not just crazy people that go to psychologists either.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm pretty much over with the confidence problem. I've been working on that for a while now and it's been starting to show. The fact I spoke up to my mom about being left out of the loop and stuff showed that to both of us.

And as far as the PayPal thing goes...we most likely aren't going to do it, even if we had to. It just seems uncalled for to begin with, and my mom is too proud of herself to accept help from someone she doesn't know completely. She's picky over stupid stuff...

If we have to suck it up then I guess we will, but we also have the two dogs and the bird to care for. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They like water.


----------



## JohnDrake (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> Ever since my dad passed away back in September, we've been in deep shit when it comes to money. My mom has never been good with bills, she's barely been paying them off with her money from her work. I don't understand the exact situation, but I'm pretty sure the amount she had to pay in bills each month was slightly higher than what she earned from her job so we had a bit of layaway here. Stacked onto that are apparent Dad-kept secrets that in the long run have fucked us over, again I'm completely out of the loop.
> 
> Our water is being shut off tomorrow, our electricity soon enough. We have practically no food. We will have nothing at all until the end of this month. We can't go that long without water or electricity. We have nowhere else to go. We've asked for help from so many people, and they've all said no. Hell we got an old Pastor of ours to say yes, but he never delivered.
> 
> I don't know what the fuck we need to do, I am always kept out of the damn loop. We have no money at all, my brother giving my family a hard time isn't helping either. I've tried to think how to help but I can't fucking do it...I'm about to break down as badly as my mom is...I really don't know what the fuck to do. Can anyone here seriously give any possible ideas or solutions?



My heart aches for you my friend.  Things were very tough after my Dad passed away as well.  Although I can't say that I know exactly what you're going through (no one can), I've been though a similar experience and I know that it hurts.

Try to keep it together my friend.  Do your best to be the man your Mom needs you to be.  And try to comfort her whenever you can.

When you're feeling weak think about people like me and the others that support you in this thread.  Most of us have never met you in person and yet we sympathise with you and support you in your time of trouble.  Stay strong.  There are people that care about you out there in the World.


----------



## iritegood (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, being pretty poor my whole childhood, I can say that you can't afford to be proud. It takes what it takes to survive. I lived in a tiny 1 bedroom apartment for a while, and my family is still  having financial problems. You just have to grab at every chance. Food Stamp and other programs certainly help. And don't waste money on anything unnecessary, that means games, TV, electronics/anything else. You can get a job without many qualifications. Mowing laws for example. You just have to look for it.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 10, 2008)

Well I'm going to let this matter die down and try to keep other people out of it. If anything comes up I'll keep you guys updated. Thanks you guys.


----------



## Awdofgum (Jan 10, 2008)

I hope you get through this, and i feel even more sorry knowing that you don't live too far away from me.


----------



## Taras (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(iritegood @ Jan 10 2008 said:


> Well, being pretty poor my whole childhood



Yeah, me too. We was so poor that my mom had to cut holes in my pockets so I had something to play with.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(Taras @ Jan 10 2008 said:


> QUOTE(iritegood @ Jan 10 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, being pretty poor my whole childhood
> ...



I'm really not sure what your issues are but you should stop posting until you figure them out.

Almost every post you make is an invitation for a flame war.


----------



## Taras (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(JKR Firefox @ Jan 10 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Taras @ Jan 10 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(iritegood @ Jan 10 2008 said:
> ...



Humor is always called for, Canadian. It makes life bearable.  And read back a little, I did contribute positive suggestions. Including local food banks where they don't ask questions.


----------



## JacobReaper (Jan 10, 2008)

well, i read through all this and i have to say, i feel extremely sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i would have to say (again) to take up that PayPal thing, grab it while you can you know, before you know it, maybe it'll be too late :\ anyway, i extremely hope that all this will be over soon


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(Taras @ Jan 10 2008 said:


> QUOTE(JKR Firefox @ Jan 10 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Taras @ Jan 10 2008 said:
> ...



Yes, but if you recall also, Ace asked for people to be a little more serious in this thread considering Gaisuto's situation.  What if someone didn't read the your previous contibution and assumed you were making fun of him?  To me that comment was nothing but a front for a snide remark about someone else's hard luck.

And as for being Canadian, is there an issue with that as well?  Perhaps you should learn to be a little more Canadian yourself because all I see from you is hatred and a complete lack of compassion.


----------



## Taras (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(JKR Firefox @ Jan 10 2008 said:


> ...


Well, the last word is yours because I'm not going to turn this into a flame war.


----------



## wiithepeople (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow, that's really bad, I don't think anyone should have to go through that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My advice for you is to try to find anything that pays. Anything. You could mow lawns, babysit, do odd jobs, etc.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jan 10, 2008)

gaisuto, me and my wife and daughter were on food stamps for a while and they will ive you around $500 a mont for food maybe more maybe less depending on your situation. it's a huge help. also you can get cash assistance where they will give you anywhere from around $800 a month. you will most likely just have to do some commnity service seriously check it out.

anothe more drastic idea is to sell your home and buy a cheaper one, putting a good ammount of money in your guys pocket while you re-establish, if you don't rent.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> I know what you mean. I have a huge confidence problem stacked among my understanding one. I'm finally going to start taking classes at the Community College nearby as soon as the money situation is sorted out and get on with my life, and start a real career.
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting out of this month...


If you're going to college then you should apply for financial aid from FAFSA as soon as possible. They cover your tuition costs and maybe books depending on how much money they give you.

I don't mean to sound rude, but you have a Wii? Sell your Wii on eBay and get a refund from Brawl. Or you could sell parts of your collection, then when you're more financially stable you can buy them again on the internet. There are ALWAYS older stuff on eBay and other sites. Personally, I feel that food and water is more important than entertainment. And trust me, I've HAD to sell my collection even when I wanted to keep it. You don't want to live without the basics, and you certainly don't want to lose a home. I don't know the specifics in your situation, but you're probably selling/renting your current house?

I know Wiis are hard to come by, but you can definitely cover that $200-300 easily, maybe even more by selling it. And Brawl is another +$50. If you're ever pressed for money, non-essentials are the first things to sell. You might have even consider having a yard sale before moving.


----------



## cubin' (Jan 10, 2008)

Feel kinda bad about my post now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Just because people are starving in the world doesn't make our problems any less significant to us anyway...and you've got a shitload to deal with at the moment Gaisuto. 

If you're really stuck start up the paypal thing and I'll donate a little bit to your cause 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Even if people donate $5-10 it will help a fair bit.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 10, 2008)

I can really feel for you Gaisuto.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My Dad died in April( AFAI remember) 2006, we were in Saudi Arabia. We moved to Egypt, since that's where all our relatives are.
At first, we seriously had almost no cash at all. We were basically passing through the month with just water and food and a place to sleep :/

Fast Forward now, our family earns about 8,000 Egyptian Pounds (1$ = 5 Egyptian Pounds) which is pretty high for families here.

Please keep us informed on your hardship.


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 10, 2008)

If they are cutting your water at 10am, I would stack up on some water, because if you can't find anything to eat or something, Water is essential for living.


----------



## azotyp (Jan 10, 2008)

If it is really so bad I advice you to make a paypal account and ask for donations eaven here, it's time to swallow your pride because it is really crisis situation.


----------



## bluebright (Jan 10, 2008)

Don't give up your brawl preorder, when times get tough you always need something to help you escape the world around you. video games are good at that.

My friends have been going through to same stuff as you, and it breaks my heart because im so close to them. You'll get through all of this, you seem to have the support.

And what about the Catholic church disappearing on you? Talk to the Jehovah's Wittinesses when they come to your door. They have some comforting things to say, and i doubt you'll ever lose them (there everywhere!).

Please let us know how your doing.


----------



## jtroye32 (Jan 10, 2008)

just go to all the churches in your area and tell them your situation. you'll definately get the help you need because it's against their values to turn you down- they'd actually be happy to help in most cases.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 10, 2008)

i don't know how effective this is but u could try taking online surveys as a friend of mine had earned around 57$ on surveys and stuff.
But still i will be praying for u and all who are in trouble BCM


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 10, 2008)

Well my mom explained something to me the split instant I woke up...again with the bad understanding. All I know is that we have our water for one more day, and that my mom has a plan on how to get the money.

This might not be so bad after all...I hope.


----------



## Hit (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> Ever since my dad passed away back in September, we've been in deep shit when it comes to money. My mom has never been good with bills, she's barely been paying them off with her money from her work. I don't understand the exact situation, but I'm pretty sure the amount she had to pay in bills each month was slightly higher than what she earned from her job so we had a bit of layaway here. Stacked onto that are apparent Dad-kept secrets that in the long run have fucked us over, again I'm completely out of the loop.
> 
> Our water is being shut off tomorrow, our electricity soon enough. We have practically no food. We will have nothing at all until the end of this month. We can't go that long without water or electricity. We have nowhere else to go. We've asked for help from so many people, and they've all said no. Hell we got an old Pastor of ours to say yes, but he never delivered.
> 
> I don't know what the fuck we need to do, I am always kept out of the damn loop. We have no money at all, my brother giving my family a hard time isn't helping either. I've tried to think how to help but I can't fucking do it...I'm about to break down as badly as my mom is...I really don't know what the fuck to do. Can anyone here seriously give any possible ideas or solutions?



Move to holland
You will get Free home, Free Money..., until they find a job your mother needs
And they won't just shut water and electricity when you are out of money

When we speak about America at school here
It's like a horror, we just think it's absurd what happens when you are out of cash
They will just let you die


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(Hit @ Jan 10 2008 said:


> Move to holland
> You will get Free home, Free Money..., until they find a job your mother needs
> And they won't just shut water and electricity when you are out of money
> 
> ...


Sorry, you're wrong. I am not dead, my kids are not dead. Please refrain from painting such a picture of a place you obviously know little about. Also, if you think it's a realistic solution for them to move to Holland, then you must be missing the point in a fashion most grand, or simply taking the opportunity to wave your country's flag. The U.S. is far from perfect, but it is also far from a "horror".

This is all I expect to be said on the matter, any other nationalistic comments will be moderated as off-topic.

Thank you for your understanding.
-mthr


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 10, 2008)

Alright, somehow my mom weaseled $300...somethign about a "Payrole Loan." She gets $300 now, she has to pay it back with interest later. This is going to help with some of the bills, the water and the car are safe. Still have a few more things to worry about, we aren't completely out of the clear yet but it's a huge improvement.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 10, 2008)

gaisuto get a job buddy anywhere ! 

im unemployed and today i applied at walmart :-( lol


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 10, 2008)

Have you considered cycling? I don't know how cheap second hand bikes go for in the US or how common it is to cycle to work over there but it's a lot, lot cheaper than driving. It's quite common over here, I know 5 people who cycle to work every single morning and my cousin gets around a fair distance on his bicycle and he's only 18. You'd be surprised how far you can go.


----------



## serious_sean (Jan 10, 2008)

if you have the internet, and any skills with computers, there is plenty of work to be had with freelancing art, design, and programming.


----------



## ShadowStitch (Jan 10, 2008)

Man, Gaisuto... that sucks. But if you keep on trying, looking for constructive solutions instead of stressing out...you'll find a way. Like, here's my story:

I got laid off in October, was uneligible for unemployment, and couldn't find a job anywhere...no place was hiring! I was just about hopeless come December when I realized my savings had been completely tapped and I didn't have the money to pay another months' rent. I sold a bunch of my stuff, returned half of the things in my household that still had receipts, and sold a bunch of early christmas gifts for cash (which people don't know about and I'm not gonna tell em) and borrowed as much money as I could from my pals... 

I couldn't afford to buy anyone xmas gifts, or go out and play with my friends (because movies and arcades and games and booze and restaurants all cost $), and I'd been eating nothing but ramen noodles and whatever stale groceries I had left in my pantry, while lying to my parents and telling them everything was fine, fine...because my dad got forced to retire early and they have money problems of their own.

Then by a miracle, I went to a temp agency and managed to land a decent-paying job that agreed to forward me a week's pay before the two-week payroll cashed, and that, combined with the pennies I'd scraped together, was JUST enough to pay my rent. It was a real Goonies-style ending. I barely paid my rent, and now I'm getting money from my paycheck JUST in time to avoid having my power and internet shut off. 

I spent the last two weeks with 5$ in my pocket and close to 3000$ in debt on my credit card, surviving on whatever food my friends prepared, or stuff they gave me (like christmas cookie dough) or whatever abandoned snacks I could find in the break room at work. I'm just now starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel: I have enough money to buy some real food this weekend. By the end of February I should have enough money to pay back all my friends, and start rebuilding my savings...and then after that maybe I can think about trying to re-buy all the games and toys I had to get rid of to make ends meet.  I miss my stuff, but I didn't have a choice.

Sometimes life really sucks, but if you keep trying, I'm sure you can find a way to survive. Sell your Wii if you have to. Man up, go get your driver's license, and find a job, any job. Don't be afraid or embarrassed to ask for government assistance. Even if your mom can't get aid, if you're of age, you should be able to. And maybe in the near future, your mom will get a tax refund, which will help. There's a lot of good suggestions in this thread -- definitely work out a budget and figure out what you can afford...even if that means stealing wireless internet or going to the library to post on GBAtemp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everyone here is behind you, supporting and rooting for you, to help out however we can; Just keep on trying, don't get discouraged, and things will eventually get better if you make it happen!


----------



## test84 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm happy that situation is better Gai.


----------



## apb407 (Jan 11, 2008)

good luck bro i feels like a jerk takin stuff for granted


----------

